# tu gliene privi



## barking fellows

Nelle forme che dici disusate
io ne lo privo - io ne la privo - io ne li privo - io ne le privo
(se ho capito bene)
l'ordine del partitivo "ne" e del pronome del caso e' invertito rispetto alle forme delle altre persone
(io me ne privo - io te ne privo - io ve ne privo)
PERCHE'?



> *Moved from SI*


----------



## bearded

E' vero: l'ordine è invertito.  Però non so dirti la ragione (anche perché, trattandosi di costruzioni obsolete, non ho mai approfondito la questione).
Posso solo constatare che un virtuale ''io lo ne privo'' sarebbe davvero un pugno... nell'orecchio.
Spero che qualche esperto più 'esperto' di me possa risponderti.  In questo forum non mancano taluni espertissimi (ad es. un certo Nexus..).
Ciao.


----------



## barking fellows

Vero? Speriamo si faccia sentire presto allora 
Alle mie orecchie ignorantelle sembra un pugno anche "io ne lo privo" e non mi stupisce che la forma sia caduta in disuso.
Ancora tante grazie, uomo barbuto! Mi era chiaro anche prima di registrarmi che qua fosse pieno di esperti, ma non credevo foste anche cosi' celeri!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, barking fellows. Non credo che esista una regola, se non quella dell'uso nell'evoluzione della lingua.
Come detto da bearded man, un tempo era usata, almeno nello scritto, la sequenza "_ne lo, ne la_, ecc.: «senza avvertirnelo» (Fogazzaro, _Piccolo mondo antico_, 106; = senza avvertirlo di ciò)" [Serianni VII,65], in cui l'ordine era invertito rispetto all'uso moderno, dove _ne _è sempre posposto al pronome, ma oggi la particella _ne _si combina solo con i pronomi di terza persona indiretti (_gliene_).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Mi viene in mente "tu *se* ne privi" (ma non mi pare che abbia qualche senso in italiano ...)


Infatti non mi risulta che abbia senso.  Però ''se ne privi'' in altro contesto ha senso: ad es. _non credo che egli se ne privi.  _"Se<si'' è pronome riflessivo di terza persona (anche plurale: ..._che essi se ne privino_).


----------



## dragonseven

Perché del predicato, di norma, il complemento diretto, cioè il primo argomento, precede quello indiretto, ossia il secondo argomento.
«Tu privi lui [1o arg.] di ciò [2o arg.]», non «Tu privi di ciò lui», ché è marcata.
Ragione per cui i clitici oggetto [rappresentanti del primo] in presenza del clitico obliquo e genitivo «ne» [rappresentante il secondo] “debbono” anticiparlo subendo la modifica della lettera finale [da _-i_ a _-e, _per eufonia, credo], come da regola secondo la quale i pronomi diretti, indiretti e riflessivi («mi, ti, ci, vi, si») cambiano in «me, te, ce, ve, se» quando precedono altri pronomi di terza persona o il «ne», stesso vale per «gli» con l'eccezione che la _-e_ non sostituisce la _-i_ ma si aggiunge ad essa. Cosí facendo si avranno dei clitici oggetto identici nello scritto [ché sempre atone 'ste particelle restano] ai pronomi non soggetto tonici in cui sono assenti clitici di terza persona, ché sono «lui, lei, esso, essa, loro, essi, esse».
La particella «ne» è una particella libera, la quale può anticipare il primo argomento che, normalmente, segue il predicato.
Se viene pronominalizzato anche il primo argomento, non si capisce il perché poi questo possa posticipare il secondo essendo nella stessa condizione di pronome. Infatti, questa costruzione è stata poco utilizzata in passato e, forse anche per una sua grammaticalizzazione interrotta, non prese piede.
Dunque, per la grammatica odierna rimane la norma che la particella «ne» sia l'ultima nell'ordine dei cumuli di clitici, mentre per quelle di terza persona (da notare, le uniche a differenziarsi per genere e numero nella persona) spetta il penultimo.

Può essere che la mancata accettabilità del costrutto nelle forme «_ne lo_» o «_lo ne_» dipenda dal fatto che non si capisce immediatamente quale sia il rappresentante del primo argomento e quale del secondo, ponendo delle ambiguità semantiche nel periodo per i loro vari valori, perciò ne sia stata poi preclusa la complicata grammaticalizzazione. La grammatica pone in contrasto le due particelle pronominali, perciò non possono accompagnarsi ne accumularsi tra loro.

Mah, mie riflessioni. 


Ciao a tutti!


----------



## barking fellows

Ed io, che ho osato chiamare partitivo quel "ne", m'inchino a tanta scienza. La tua ipotesi mi sembra assai credibile. Milioni di grazie


----------



## francisgranada

Vorrei chiedervi un favore - nel nome dei non madrelingua - per capire meglio la sostanza: potreste darci qualche esempio concreto (qualche frase completa) che contenga l'espressione in questione ("tu me/te/ce ... ne privi")?

_Verba movent, exempla trahunt _ (o in questo caso forse: _verba explicant, exempla comprehenditur_ )


----------



## Necsus

Francis... non dirmi che ora non ti è tutto più chiaro! 
Vediamo... a chi non è mai capitato di dire "amare/mangiare/viaggiare è una gioia e tu me/te/ce/ve ne privi"?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> _ exempla comprehenditur_


Exempla comprehenduntur.


----------



## barking fellows

"Come?! Sai che ha tanto bisogno di una casa, e tu gliene privi??"


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Exempla comprehenduntur.


Ovviamente (uno stupido errore ...).


Necsus said:


> ... non dirmi che ora non ti è tutto più chiaro!


Non  dico  ...


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Vorrei chiedervi un favore - nel nome dei non madrelingua - per capire meglio la sostanza: potreste darci qualche esempio concreto (qualche frase completa) che contenga l'espressione in questione ("tu me/te/ce ... ne privi")?
> 
> _Verba movent, exempla trahunt _ (o in questo caso forse: _verba explicant, exempla comprehenditur_ )


Ciao Francis 

Presto detto:
«Tu privi la famiglia della casa.» --> «Tu la privi della casa.» o «Tu ne privi la famiglia.»,
non «??Tu la ne privi.» né «*Tu ne la privi.»;

«La dittatura priva i cittadini della libertà.» --> «Quella li priva di ciò.» o «Quella ne priva loro.»,
non «??Quella li ne priva.» né «*Quella ne li priva.»;

«Tu privi il libro della copertina.» --> «Tu lo privi della copertina.» o «Tu ne privi questo.»,
non «??Tu lo ne privi.» né «*Tu ne lo privi.».

Ovviamente, sostituendo l'oggetto di terza persona con uno di prima o seconda, anche l'ultima costruzione [tutta pronominale] (quella con il doppio punto interrogativo /??/) è possibile.

Spero siano sufficienti, ma soprattutto, utili.


P.s.: Il clitico «si / se» come pronome oggetto di terza persona, purtroppo , rappresenta solo il riflessivo, per cui l'agente e l'oggetto debbono essere la stessa entità.


----------



## bearded

Le costruzioni con ?? erano comunque ammesse almeno fino al XIX secolo (vedi anche Necsus #11).


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Le costruzioni con ?? erano comunque ammesse almeno fino al XIX secolo (vedi anche Necsus #11).


Ciao!

Non direi, caro Bearded.
Forse intendevi indicare quelle con l'asterisco /*/, ma anche per queste non userei il verbo «ammettere», poiché non è mai stata “ammessa” (solo “messa”), almeno cosí pare a me.
L'uso di quella costruzione fatto da parte di qualche autore nei suoi testi può rappresentare il tentativo o la pseudoabitudine dei parlanti a esprimersi in quel modo nel periodo storico di riferimento. Tuttavia, è indubbio che si sia abbandonata questa variante comunicativa, perché, penso io, creava perplessità nell'ascoltatore o nel lettore (o comunque [lasciando da parte la sintassi] non era pratica, piú che nel lessico, nella semantica), ancor prima che la grammatica la normasse [almeno, cosí mi risulta]. Dopodiché viene meno l'utilità stessa di farlo. Anzi, forse, proprio per questo motivo, ai tempi, si è deciso che la costruzione non funziona ed è da evitare in qualunque modo, contrapponendo tra loro questi clitici [ossia il «ne» e i pronomi oggetto di terza persona «lo, la, li, le»] per creare la stessa situazione di due magneti spinti verso la stessa polarità.

Hai qualche riferimento, sull'ammissione di quel costrutto da parte di qualche grammatica o grammatico, da fornirci?


----------



## bearded

Caro Dragon,
Sì, intendevo le costruzioni con l'asterisco (tipo ''ne lo privo''). Chiedo scusa per la distrazione. Farò qualche ricerca sulla loro 'ammissibilità', poi riferirò. Comunque Necsus ha detto qualcosa circa il Serianni..


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Caro Dragon,
> Sì, intendevo le costruzioni con l'asterisco (tipo ''ne lo privo''). Chiedo scusa per la distrazione. Farò qualche ricerca sulla loro 'ammissibilità', poi riferirò.





> Comunque Necsus ha detto qualcosa circa il Serianni..


Sí, però quel qualcosa è la citazione di un professore che riporta nella sua grammatica l'uso di quella costruzione nello scritto come esistita (niente di piú legittimo e doveroso per il suo lavoro); poi, non so se aggiunge altro (sul genere di qualche considerazione diacronica sul tipo di costrutto).


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Hai qualche riferimento, sull'ammissione di quel costrutto da parte di qualche grammatica o grammatico, da fornirci?


Ti prego di notare che io non ho mai scritto che il costrutto venisse ''prescritto'' da regole grammaticali, ma solo che ''era ammesso'', cioè considerato corretto ''almeno fino al XIX secolo''. C'è una bella differenza.
  Poi, tu mi insegni, in fondo le grammatiche non sono che descrizioni - o registrazioni - delle espressioni in uso nelle varie lingue..
Pertanto, se il 'costrutto' in questione fu davvero usato per secoli da autori che scrivevano in buon Italiano - e perfino citato dal Serianni, sia pure come esempio di espressione non più in uso oggi - mi pare che quanto io ho scritto risulti confermato.

Nel 1556 Benvenuto Cellini scriveva:  _Tutto quello di che io gli aveva fatto donagione... ne lo privo:
Le opere di Benvenuto Cellini arricchite di note ed illustrazioni._
Nel 1837 Pietro Verri (Storia di Milano) scriveva: _ma il disgusto...ne lo allontanò _(lo allontanò da ciò/dal suo lavoro):
Storia di Milano del conte Pietro Verri, colla continuazione del barone Custodi.
Poi ci sarebbe il ''senza avvertirnelo'' di Fogazzaro, citato da Necsus (e Fogazzaro morì nel 1911!).

Dunque possiamo dire che, almeno fin dal 16° secolo (ma penso che si potrebbero trovare esempi anche anteriori) e fino a tutto il 19°, e forse anche fino all'inizio del '900, l'espressione è stata usata da buoni autori italiani, cioè ''ammessa''.
Non mi sembra di aver affermato nulla di diverso.
Forse, se uno di noi fosse in possesso di una grammatica di due secoli fa, potrebbe trovarvi che l'espressione era anche ''normata''.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Forse, se uno di noi fosse in possesso di una grammatica di due secoli fa, potrebbe trovarvi che l'espressione era anche ''normata''.


Ho trovato questo riferimento nella grammatica di Raffaello Fornaciari, Sintassi Italiana - Parte III cap. II (vedi § 19.):
"_Ne_ si antepone sempre, nei rari casi in cui questo costrutto si adopera, a _lo_, _la_, _li_, _le_; p. es. _ne la tolse_, _ne la trasse_. Ne lo _traeva lori della sua capannetta_. G. Gozzi.".


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ho trovato questo riferimento nella grammatica di Raffaello Fornaciari, Sintassi Italiana - Parte III cap. II (vedi § 19.):
> .



Ottimo!
 Forse adesso i tuoi segni rossi negativi accanto alle espressioni con l'asterisco, al #20, potresti sostituirli con un semplice ''obsoleto''.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ottimo!
> Forse adesso i tuoi segni rossi negativi accanto alle espressioni con l'asterisco, al #20, potresti sostituirli con un semplice ''obsoleto''.


Non credo di poterlo piú fare ormai. 
Non so neanche se _potendoneli_ sostituire, _ne li_ sostituirei. 
Ma “obsoleto” indica solo che non è piú utilizzato, non che sia sbagliato.

Dunque, va bene, per me è scorretto usarla in lingua _standard, _e non la consiglierei a nessuno.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... i pronomi diretti, indiretti e riflessivi («mi, ti, ci, vi, si») cambiano in «me, te, ce, ve, se» quando precedono altri pronomi di terza persona o il «ne», stesso vale per «gli» con l'eccezione che la _-e_ non sostituisce la _-i_ ma si aggiunge ad essa...


Il tuo ragionamento mi pare logico, almeno ci da un'accettabile/possibile spiegazione per il fatto che _lo ne, la ne, ecc... _oggidì suonano innaturali:  semplicemente il pronome _ne_ non corrisponde bene al paradigma "generale" di _mi-me, ti-te, ci-ce, gli-glie ... _ecc. Aggiungo che - secondo me - la forma _glie _(invece di *_gle_) è solo questione di ortografia.

Sta fatto che il pronome _ne _(< lat. _nos_) nell'antiquità funzionava anche come clitico (o forma atona) del pronome personale _noi, _ma pare che la forma parallela _*ni_ non si è sviluppata/non esisteva mai (se non mi sbaglio...).

Insomma, visto l'uso di _ne _in combinazione con pronomi _lo/la/ .._. nel passato, mi pare che la domanda sia questa:  L'uso di _ne _con _lo/la/li/le _ *a)* rappresenta un fenomeno genuino (dal punto di vista della storia della lingua italina), cioè esisteva "sempre" (da quando possiamo parlare del volgare italiano/italoromanzo) e poi negli ultimi secoli è man mano diventato obsolteto/innaturale, oppure *b)* (eventualmente sporadico) nei secoli XVI-XIX  era piuttosto un'innovazione "temporanea" (mai diffusa nel linguaggio parlato).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Sta fatto che il pronome _ne _(< lat. _nos_) nell'antiquità funzionava anche come clitico (o forma atona) del pronome personale _noi, _ma pare che la forma parallela _*ni_ non si è sviluppata/non esisteva mai (se non mi sbaglio...).


Considera  che - nel caso di mi,ti,gli  - in Latino esistevano i rispettivi dativi 'mihi, tibi, illi' , e dunque ad un orecchio 'italico' in fondo queste forme con i (sia pure per indicare un accusativo) suonavano familiari: insomma la realizzazione del pronome tra ''ti do'' e ''ti vedo'' è la stessa, mentre invece esiste un ''ne'' che a quanto pare deriva da 'inde' (= da lì, da ciò): infatti nella frase 'ne lo privo' - oggetto della nostra discussione - non esiste un noi.  Non bisogna confondere questo 'ne', che è quello che ci interessa,  con quello di antiche forme come ''ne diede/ne vide'' (per 'ci diede/ci vide') in cui il 'ne' deriva davvero da 'nos'.  Sono interessanti anche certe forme italiane 'meridionali' del tipo _in famiglia quanti ne siete? Ne siamo quattro _, in cui abbiamo il 'ne' da i_nde. _Vedi qui: (ne1 e ne3) ne: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani

Piccola correzione: antichità.


----------



## francisgranada

Sì, ma nonostante l'etimologia, la sotatnza rimane: oltre a _ti, mi, gli _anche per _ci _(< hice) e _vi _(< ibi) abbiamo entrambe le forme (_ci, vi/ce, ve_), mentre la forma *_ni _non esiste.


----------



## bearded

La forma 'ni' non esiste perché, come ho cercato di spiegare, diversamente dalle altre particelle che citi,  'ne' semplicemente non è un pronome - come risulta dalla sua etimologia.
Mi riferisco ovviamente a frasi del tipo ''ne lo privo'', oggetto di questa discussione.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> La forma 'ni' non esiste perché ...  'ne' semplicemente non è un pronome - come risulta dalla sua etimologia.


Hai ragione, anche se_ ci e vi_, dal punto di vista etimologico sono avverbi, ma sono diventati anche pronomi personali che non è il caso di _ne_ (< _inde_).


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> L'uso di _ne _con _lo/la/li/le _ *a)* rappresenta un fenomeno genuino (dal punto di vista della storia della lingua italina), cioè esisteva "sempre" (da quando possiamo parlare del volgare italiano/italoromanzo) e poi negli ultimi secoli è man mano diventato obsolteto/innaturale, oppure *b)* (eventualmente sporadico) nei secoli XVI-XIX era piuttosto un'innovazione "temporanea" (mai diffusa nel linguaggio parlato).


Sarei propenso a dire *b* senza escludere *a*, ma preferisco [le mie impressioni in] *c*. 

*c)* Il problema è: perché in tal costruzione si dovrebbe rispettare la “norma d'uso” del Fornaciari? Da quando in italiano si prepone il genitivo all'oggetto?
Si è sempre fatto ma, a mio parere, solo in poesia e nella prosa piú scelta ove si possono incontrare altri costrutti [dico io] carnevaleschi (in realtà di alto registro) tuttavia adatti, per lo piú, a questioni di stile personale o narrativo. Ad esempio (dalla già citata al #27, poco sopra):
"Nella poesia e qualche rara volta nella prosa più scelta si potrà invertir l’ordine, ora posponendo il complemento d’interesse all’oggetto, ora preponendone alle altre particelle. Eccone alcuni esempii. Se gli (gli si) _ribellò Padova_. Machiavelli. –_Io_ la ti _posso concedere per moglie_. G. Gozzi. – _In atto di voler_losi (un elmo) _recare in capo_. Leopardi. – Ne si (se ne) _fer crudo e miserabil pasto_. Caro.".

Tornando a bomba sul «ne», si sta parlando di un clitico in funzione di genitivo oggettivo [in particolar modo] di possesso senza capire quale motivo ci spinga a dover anticipare questo dato all'oggetto (costrutto [_genitivo-oggetto Tu della casa la famiglia privi_»] che accade assai di rado nella nostra lingua e che credo si possa definire marcato o, comunque, non normale[=_standard_]), quando parlando suona addirittura sfarzoso  (a meno che non si ritenga normale esprimersi cosí: «_della casa privi la famiglia_», «_della copertina il libro privi_», ch'è più di latino-gallica piuttosto che di italiana forma (  )). 


P.s.: @francisgranada: In risposta al tuo in #25: Mi dispiace di non portare sempre esempi in messaggi di quel tipo, ché ho timore di essere prolisso . Tuttavia è risolvibile ogni qualvolta [ri]capiti, anche per come è già avvenuto in questa discussione.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ma “obsoleto” indica solo che non è piú utilizzato, non che sia sbagliato.


Infatti.
Caro Dragon,
Mi sembra che tu continui a contestare qualcosa che nessuno ha mai detto.  Infatti nessuno ha mai detto 1) che una frase del tipo ''ne lo privo'' sia 'consigliabile' oggigiorno, e 2) nessuno ha mai detto che 'si dovrebbe' rispettare la norma del Fornaciari.
Definendo quella costruzione come 'obsoleta', io ho anzi sostenuto che oggi non la usa più nessuno - e di conseguenza non è 'consigliabile'.
Sono anche d'accordo con te sul fatto che essa, in passato, sia appartenuta ad un registro prevalentemente elevato/letterario, e quindi forse più alla lingua scritta che a quella parlata.
Il punto su cui non posso concordare con te è che l'espressione sia o sia stata scorretta/'sbagliata'.  Una qualunque locuzione - non più in uso - adoperata però per secoli anche da buoni scrittori, e persino 'normata' o accolta come ammissibile da qualche manuale di secoli passati, non si può definire oggi come 'sbagliata':  al massimo come obsoleta o antiquata. E' la definizione che ne ho dato io.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao carissimo Bearded Man,
Ci dev'essere un qui pro quo. 
Io sono intervenuto in questa discussione per motivare la mancata continuazione e l'inversione della posizione dei clitici del costrutto "ne lo" dopo l'intervento di Necsus, ché m'è parso insoddisfacente riguardo alla domanda, dietro invito di barking fellows. Poi, ho specificato con degli esempi le varie forme oggi, nell'italiano _standard_.
Nessuna contestazione in quanto ho scritto, davvero, non v'era alcuna intenzione in quel verso da parte mia.

È scorretta perché non è italiano. Perché è [uno scimmiottamento, direi, di] un latinismo o gallicismo.
C'è poi una differenza sostanziale tra norme grammaticali (le regole) e stilistiche (le “note d'uso”), le prime definiscono il corretto modo di esprimersi nella lingua d'appartenenza, mentre le seconde consigliano gli usi piú diffusi per dissipare i dubbi del parlante riguardo al propria idioma.
Il caso in questione non è proprio facente parte del nostro idioma, figuriamoci se della nostra lingua.
Non è mai stata "ammessa", ma solo "messa", dalla grammatica italiana perché argomento lasciato in secondo piano da parte della stessa, osservato che era un costrutto raro nell'uso e fornendo le indicazioni per consigliare l'uso di questa forma estranea all'italiano.
Per cui, ribadisco: "oggi è sbagliata!" non "obsoleta", ché sempre fu, era ed è forma estranea all'italiano normale; normata stilisticamente, ché la dislocazione a sinistra del genitivo oggettivo appetto all'oggetto era, seppur anch'esso raro ed estraneo all'uso normale, normata già grammaticalmente; non è obsoleta, ché mai ammessa, non tradizionale né accettabile ma utilizzata solo per fare sfoggio (come non diverrà mai obsoleto il "piuttosto che" con funzione disgiuntiva almeno fino a quando non verrà ammessa dalla grammatica la quale ora si limita a certificarne l'uso senza però giustificarlo), al massimo è disusata (ancorché pochissimo usata per moltissimo tempo).

Se proprio devo, a tuo parere, diversificare i termini che ho usato finora, posso accontentarti dicendo che parliamo di un uso [non "sbagliato / scorretto", anche se per me lo rimane, ma] «improprio» dei clitici nei cumuli.

Non credo che sia certo un caso il fatto che questo costrutto sia apparso in età barocca, movimento culturale che in _Wikipedia _viene sintetizzato in questo modo: "_Con letteratura barocca si intende quell'insieme di scrittori e correnti letterarie comprese tra la seconda metà del '500 e il'600, caratterizzato da estrosità, fantasia, esagerazione, gusto del bizzarro._", Letteratura barocca - Wikipedia, e che sia poi stato ripreso sino al risorgimento da alcuni autori, con tutto il rispetto, minori appetto ai grandi del periodo e non solo (Pascoli, Basile, Parini, d'Annunzio, Foscolo, Leopardi, Carducci e, non per ultimo, Manzoni, al quale si ispirava) come il Fogazzaro, ch'è l'unico tra quelli citati di epoca risorgimentale a potersi avvicinare a questi per favella e altre capacità, di cui si scrive:
"_Sebbene ad un livello più basso, rispetto a Pascoli e D'Annunzio, anche Antonio Fogazzaro fu interprete di un nuovo modo di sentire, pur nella volontà di rimanere nel solco della tradizione, che è il manzonismo in letteratura e l'ortodossia cattolica nell'ideologia._" e, piú avanti ancora, "_Narratore ancora tardo-romantico per i temi e i modi tradizionali della sua scrittura, Fogazzaro predilige la terza persona, contrariamente all'uso sempre più incalzante della prima nel romanzo dell'epoca, ma nello stesso tempo nei suoi romanzi la dimensione del reale va perdendosi nelle sfere impercettibili di una sensibilità diffusa, nei modi appunto del Decadentismo. Infine, il misticismo cui Fogazzaro approda soprattutto ne _Il santo_ altro non è che una dimensione inconscia della propria decadente impotenza, incapace di fondere il reale con l'ideale._", http://cronologia.leonardo.it/storia/biografie/fogazzar.htm.
Altra cosa che noto è che Cellini è fiorentino (pur non essendo principalmente uno scrittore) e Gozzi, Verri e Fogazzaro sono tutti settentrionali. Comincio a ricrendermi sull'uso prettamente scritto ma noto una correlazione con l'evoluzione del costrutto impersonale mediante «si» in quel periodo.
Ma qui si tratta di affrontare uno studio molto lungo e articolato, sicuramente, di non facile soluzione. 

Spero basti... 
Mi devi perdonare ma, attendendo altre smentite, rimango della mia.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> scorretto", anche se per me lo rimane


Caro dragon,
prendo atto che ''per te'' ciò che per me è solo ''obsoleto'' è invece ''scorretto''.  Ciascuno è padrone di rimanere con le sue convinzioni terminologiche.
Scrivo solo per segnalare che costrutti come ''ne lo privo'' un tempo non erano monopolio della sola letteratura barocca, o di pochi scrittori (maggiori o minori).

Francesco Guicciardini scriveva nel 1539 nella sua ''Storia d'Italia'' (un classico della letteratura italiana):
....._o se pure ..ne lo privasse l'incostanza sua
Delle istorie d'Italia di Francesco Guicciardini libri 20. Tomo primo [-ottavo ed ultimo]
_
Lo storico Saverio Bettinelli scriveva nel 1775 nel suo ''Del Risorgimento d'Italia'':
..._poi Giovanni XXII ne lo privò
Del Risorgimento d'Italia negli studi e nelle arti, e nei costumi dopo il mille, dell'abate saverio Bettinelli...
_
Antonio Genovesi scriveva nel 1791 nelle sue ''Lettere Accademiche'':
...._sensibilità degli animali: essi cessano di essere animali, subito che voi ne li private
Lettere accademiche su la questione se sieno piú felici gl'ignoranti, che gli scienziati del signor abate Antonio Genovesi al sig. canonico *** ...
_
Ripeto: si tratta di una costruzione usata regolarmente per secoli nella buona letteratura italiana, ma oggi non più attuale.  Per me è obsoleta, non ''scorretta''.
_


_


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> (eventualmente sporadico) nei secoli XVI-XIX era piuttosto un'innovazione "temporanea" (mai diffusa nel linguaggio parlato).


Secondo me è probabile. Ad esempio, non mi viene in mente nessun proverbio siciliano o modo di dire nel quale sia presente questa costruzione.
Sono tutte formate con _pronome personale *dativo* + ne_. 

Sarebbe interessante sapere se in altre lingue romanze tale costruzione è ammessa.
In tal caso si potrebbe parlare di influenza francese (o catalana, chissà), cosa non rara nella letteratura toscana e settentrionale, soprattutto in quel periodo storico.


----------



## Nino83

Ho chiesto sul forum francese e in questa lingua la costruzione _pronome accusativo + ne_ è tutt'ora utilizzata.  
Ils l'en ont privé


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Nino83 said:


> Ho chiesto sul forum francese e in questa lingua la costruzione _pronome accusativo + ne_ è tutt'ora utilizzata.
> Ils l'en ont privé



anche in Sardo funziona allo stesso identico modo

io ne lo privo - io ne la privo - io ne li privo - io ne le privo -> eo nde lu privo - eo nde la privo, eo nde los privo, eo nde las privo

gliene ho detto due -> nde l'happo nadu duas (a lui)
gliene ho detto due -> nde lis happo nadu duas (a loro)

etc.etc.


----------



## bearded

Veramente il francese _ils l'en ont privé _corrisponderebbe a un ''essi lo ne hanno privato'' piuttosto che a ''essi ne lo hanno privato''. C'è l'accusativo+ne, però l'ordine dei ''clitici'' non è lo stesso...


----------

